# [OcRs] 4:11.21 5BLD and 2:10.47 4BLD



## CyanSandwich (Mar 4, 2018)

Can't complain about the DNF. 4:11 is still pretty nice, and now I know I can get fast times in comp.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 4, 2018)

Sweet results!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 4, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 4, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## CarterK (Mar 4, 2018)

Just realized that the DNF is .02 above Kaijun's last wr.


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrans!


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 4, 2018)

Holy...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 4, 2018)

Great job Tom. Hoping you get a sub 2:00 solve officially next time.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone!



CarterK said:


> Just realized that the DNF is .02 above Kaijun's last wr.


Yeah that's kinda funny. I didn't look at the decimals until later.


cubeshepherd said:


> Great job Tom. Hoping you get a sub 2:00 solve officially next time.


I hope so too. I think I'll do some actual 4bld practice before the next comp


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 15, 2018)

Good Job Tom, more official BigCube solves to come!


----------

